# Portland OR Lucky Lab Ride



## Boris (Oct 11, 2014)

The second Sunday of the month is upon us, Meeting up at the Lucky Lab 12:30pm TOMORROW October 12. The Lucky Lab is located at 19th and NW Quimby.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd like to attend, but I'm a little confused. Is this gonna be a Portland ride *OR* a Lucky Lab ride?


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2014)

Portland!!! If you're going to attend, just meet us somewhere in Portland. Hell, you might even find us at the Lucky Lab.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Portland!!! If you're going to attend, just meet us somewhere in Portland. Hell, you might even find us at the Lucky Lab.



Haha... so I shouldn't meet you on sw stark and 12th?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2014)

Or the roxy?


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Haha... so I shouldn't meet you on sw stark and 12th?




That could work. But then again, maybe not.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it still a flamboyantly fabulous area?


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Is it still a flamboyantly fabulous area?




Derek probably knows better than I, he lives close to that area. I live outside of town and try to keep myself shielded from all matters hip and cool in Portland. I'm just a cranky old fart as revealed in another thread earlier today.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 12, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Derek probably knows better than I, he lives close to that area. I live outside of town and try to keep myself shielded from all matters hip and cool in Portland. I'm just a cranky old fart as revealed in another thread earlier today.





1945 NW Quimby st. Lucky lab brewery Portland Oregon


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2014)

fatbike said:


> 1945 NW Quimby st. Lucky lab brewery Portland Oregon




Well, I hope that answers your question sufficiently Obi.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 12, 2014)

*Pix of the rider*

Ride pix.....stuck behind the train.


----------

